# Coding for umbilical doppler



## maine4me (Sep 6, 2011)

*Please* help to find some guidelines for billing for an umbilical doppler.  I am pulling my hair out trying to determine what codes should be used.  Some places say to bill the 93 codes along with the 76820, etc, and other things say not to use the 93 codes, or atleast they are not mentioned.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what you are looking for.  76820 is umbilical doppler.  That's the code to use for that.  If that's all you do you would only code 76820.  If you do other procedures at the same session, other codes may be applicable.


----------



## maine4me (Sep 8, 2011)

That is what I though, but doctors continue to bill 93325 and 93976 with this code.  I am really looking for specific guidelines.  This a new area of coding for our office and guidelines would help us to instruct the doctors, since their coding is minimal at best.


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Mar 5, 2017)

*93976 is not correct for umbilical artery doppler*

76820	Doppler velocimetry, fetal; umbilical artery

93976 (limited study)       Duplex scan for Ductus venosus or Uterine artery.


hope this helps 

Regards


----------



## Cmama12 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ductus venous is included in the umbilical artery scans and not separately billable.


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Mar 17, 2017)

Do you have any guidelines for that so I can show this to my provider also, 

Thanks in advance


----------

